# Looking for Revell 1:72 Vosper MTB.



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey, if any of you guys happen to see a *Revell !:72 Vosper MTB* at your local hobby shop would you let me know? I would need to know the name of the shop and their phone number to call them to see if they mail order.

Or, if any of you guys have one and don't think you'll ever build it would you be willing to sell it?

Thanks,
HAL9001-


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Finally got around to changing mine into PT-73 from McHale's Navy, or I would have been happy to sell it to you. Sorry I already built it.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Finally got around to changing mine into PT-73 from McHale's Navy, or I would have been happy to sell it to you. Sorry I already built it.


Uh...Vosper is British! Or am I missing something?

Thanks anyway,
HAL9001-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are/were very few real US PT boats available so for the TV show, so the studio mocked up a British Vosper built hull to look like the PT 73. The Revell kit is based on the TV show boat, and the figures represent the cast members. Later on Revell made some minor tweaks to the antennas, etc. and sold the kit as the Vosper. Either way its a fun kit but old and dated by modern standards. Revell also sells/sold it as a British boat, but the type of Vosper represented by the model is an export type used by the Soviet Navy. 

Revell had the PT73 kit listed for a SSP reissue a few years back but it was cancelled (seemingly when the McHale's Navy movie came out).


----------

